# An interesting West Virginia property



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

State = West Virginia
County = Gilmer
Type = Acreage
Acres = 82.96
Price = $94,500.00

Are you looking for private secluded acreage where the county road ends at the property gate? This surveyed 82.96 acre tract offers good hunting or camping, a place to build a cabin or house, and also FREE GAS. The property consists of mostly wooded land and is located out in the country near Normantown in Gilmer County, WV. There is a 24 x 32 cabin foundation with treated 6 x 6 posts in concrete, a metal storage building, and an older 27 camper. The property has a hand dug water well, there is electricity on this property, and telephone service is available. A small babbling creek runs through the property and ATV or hiking trail leads up the hill to an existing hunting area. . There is room for a garden, various nut trees were spotted and access is fair but 4WD is necessary. This property might be just what you are looking for. Call today to discuss it and set up your appointment! Priced at $94,500.

www.landsofamerica.com/listing/2627649


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

I guess I can't ask my husband to commute 328 miles each way...


----------



## Flodes (Sep 27, 2014)

Free gas? Can you expound on that?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Land in WV sometimes comes with free gas due to a well/s previously being drilled on the property. Most times it's limited to a certain amount and one structure. That also means others will have access to the property to tend the well.

Normantown is a somewhat isolated area. There is an elementary school that will be closed this year. There is a small gas station/country store. Low areas can flood severely. If the listing says 4wd access, plan on hoofing it occasionally. The babbling creek is guaranteed to become a raging river at times. From the listing it appears not much of the property is level. At a $1,000 per acre, they're hoping someone from out of state buys it.

Normantown may or may not have internet service depending on the location of the property.

Gilmer County has seen a lot of layoffs very recently due to the downturn in drilling. Some who had worked at places for over a decade have been let go. Two of the local garages have recently closed. 

Well water in the county is uniformly bad with both ferric and ferrous iron in the water. Most people in the county go out of the county to either Weston or Flatwoods to shop.

The main attraction and biggest economic factor is Glenville State College which has had its own issues lately.

Do not plan on working for much beyond minimum wage in the county if you relocate. Jobs are generally parceled out to family. If you plan on getting one eventually, it would be a good idea to register as a Democrat.

Any other questions, PM me.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

After looking at the pictures, the level area is a gas well location. I'm not sure if it's active or not. If you have health issues or want to build something that requires fire insurance, you may have a problem given the distances from the ambulance service and the fire dept.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

My friend lives in WVA and while they love it the fracking that is going on is starting to ruin wells, and she says cattle are dieing. Maybe not all areas are like that but it's a good thing to keep in mind. Also cavers and ATV ers can be a nuisance as they don't respect others property.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It's like anything else. Let the buyer beware. In the county fracking has been going on for decades. Damage to wells had been minimal. No limestone equals no caves in the county. ATV riders are an occasional problem.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Flodes said:


> Free gas? Can you expound on that?


As has been said, it means a natural gas well is drilled on the property. The well could have been drilled 50 years ago, or a year ago.

Here in PA, you can have property along with the mineral rights. Depending on the gas lease, and as the property gets sold, the owner can keep the mineral rights but sell the land. (I'm guessing this is what has happened here - the owner is keeping the mineral rights and will get all royalty checks, and you buy the land with "Free" gas.

You might be able to use that gas for the rest of your life, or if it's an older well or a well that isn't producing much, the gas company can come in and "plug it" - meaning your days of free gas are over forever.

And again - depending on the gas lease - it may say "Gas for one building", "Unlimited free gas", or "______ cubic feet of free gas per year".


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey.. that place looks just as picturesque as my place here in Gilmer looked too.. It is beautiful out here.. 

Is it me, or is that cleared area look like a ROW? or is that just a marker they used to mark the fitting.

Free Gas is a cursed blessing.. you are always at the mercy of your well owner... and thankfully, I got a new owner that's pretty cool, and wants to keep his wells running.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh.. forgot to mention a couple other joys about free gas... It's not near as clean as what a company pipes to your house after they have processed it.. 

The gas straight out of the ground will most times leave soot all over the bottom of your pots and pans, and it also puts a nice black hue on everything in the house over time... 

Also don't forget you're responsible for the pipe from the well to your house, and also for the regulator, any drier or such.. If it breaks, you gotta know how to deal with it.

Free Gas is much like Free Beer.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> Hey.. that place looks just as picturesque as my place here in Gilmer looked too.. It is beautiful out here..
> 
> Is it me, or is that cleared area look like a ROW? or is that just a marker they used to mark the fitting.
> 
> Free Gas is a cursed blessing.. you are always at the mercy of your well owner... and thankfully, I got a new owner that's pretty cool, and wants to keep his wells running.


From what I could tell the only level place on that property is the well location. You can tell by the terrain a dozer leveled it. You've got a lot more level property at your place. The other potential issue, is from the trees in the picture, the place looked like it may have been logged in the not too distant past.

And as I said previously that's a sucker's price. No one locally would pay that.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I hear a place in this hood is about to sell on the courthouse steps.. I think I heard 87 or 67 acres or something like that.. has a house and a barn, and a trailer, and a couple other things... I heard bidding starts at 48K.... 

I can't attest to anything other than that's what I hear..


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There's going to be a bunch of those with the layoffs.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

This was an old FHA deal that went wrong.. Not anything new that happened.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Is that were your "buddy" stayed across the road?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Nah.. it's across from the house I'm taking down..


----------

